# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2 >  Прошу помощи по поиску обработки 999494

## Роман338

Добрый день,могу  у Вас попросить обработку https://infostart.ru/public/999494/.
Перенос остатков на склад. БП 3.0

----------

